# Dual Boot Win7 on a Win8Lotus 8.5-How To Transfer Software from Win7 to Win8 Computer



## mspersuasive (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a Windows 7 computer with Lotus 8.5 on it and I need to transfer Lotus 8.5 and all it's files and emails and the encryption key to the Windows 8 computer. I do not think that Windows 8 will recognize Lotus 8.5 so I had the idea to partition the Windows 8 computer and install Windows 7 on one of the partitions thus making it a dual boot computer, then install Lotus 8.5 to the Windows 7 partition. My problem is Windows 8 is already installed on the computer and Windows website warns not to install the older operating system second.
Windows website warns, "You must install the older operating system first, and then install the more recent operating system. If you don't (for example, if you install Windows Vista on a computer already running Windows 7), you can render your system inoperable. This can happen because earlier versions of Windows don't recognize the startup files used in more recent versions of Windows and can overwrite them." What should I do? I have found some information on installing Windows 7 as a second operating system on a Windows 8 computer thus creating a Dual Boot computer and giving you the best of both worlds and full app compatibility as some of your Windows 7 applications may not be supported in a Windows 8 environment. Thank you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you question is mainly about how to setup a dual boot on windows 8 PC

do you have an installation CD for windows 8 and for windows 7 ?

i will move to windows 8 forum and need to change the title a bit


----------

